# Self-Made Swirl JEM



## VVolverine (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm new around here.

It must be in the early 90ies when this virus infected me by listing to Mr. Vai's Passion and Warfare. Not really the music but the guitar on the front cover knocked me out. Wow! I got home, took my old classic guitar and went to the garage of my parents and tried to get this guitar look like the swirled one from the cover. As you can imagine, this classic guitar found it's way to the bulk garbage I didn't forget this, after all these years.

I bought a S470B a year ago and was infected by the Ibanez virus again. A few month ago I thought about doing my own Swril JEM modell. Sad to say that no one in Germany seems to be able to do a swirl paint job (and I talked to nearly every paintshop and luthier. So the project seemed to be lost before it really started...

I did a lot of internet research and did a lot of paint tests in the last month and a month ago I swirled my first guitar body. A JEM Body of course 

I finished the guitar yesterday evening and I proudly present my VVolverine JEM 'Revelation' to you. Comments are welcome...

















































Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

wow, this must be the most epic swirl finish I ever seen! Congrats man 

And  to the forum


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to sevenstring 

Nice swirl!


----------



## Arminius (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## jaxadam (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, SUPER well done! Very professional! And, is that a Jaden Rose neck, or where did you get that?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 7, 2009)

That's one hell of a guitar! Bravo!


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. 

The neck was made by Christopher Woods. I know what some websites say, but this is an absolute killer neck.

Regards,
VVolverine


Swirled.de - Custom Swirl-, Paisley- and other Paintjobs
VVolverine - Website of VVolverine


----------



## zindrome (Sep 7, 2009)

fantastic swirl!!
what an epic entry to SS.org


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2009)

looks just AWESOME

and


----------



## Fred (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not generally a swirl kinda guy, but that is officially the most stunning swirl I have ever seen - congrats!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome job! Very nice swirl.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 7, 2009)

1st swirl? Holy fuck!!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> wow, this must be the most epic swirl finish I ever seen! Congrats man
> 
> And  to the forum


 and welcome!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome guitar, but that was a Universe on Passion and Warfare


----------



## Bungle (Sep 7, 2009)

!!!! All I can think of is


----------



## leandroab (Sep 7, 2009)

Insta jizz...

Beautiful...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations on creating the best looking swirled guitar ever


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. I never thought that this guitar will get such nice compliments. This was not the first swirl, this was my second. My first swirl was the one below, but I sanded it off again and tried a Diabolo Swirl. 












Let's see where this is leading me. Maybe I'm starting a business 

Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jeeze! I thought you just got lucky on that first guitar you showed us. Very bitchin' work. I don't normally like swirls, but i wouldn't mind playing on any of those!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2009)

VVolverine said:


> Let's see where this is leading me. Maybe I'm starting a business
> 
> Regards,
> VVolverine



Uh, yeah! If those are your first two swirls, I think you found your calling. Time to hang that sign and start taking orders!


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Time to hang that sign and start taking orders!


 
I will swirl a Les Paul Body next weekend for a "customer" of mine. If this will turn out as good as the last ones I will really do that...

Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

Amazing work :bow: looking forward to see more swirl action from you man


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 22, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Amazing work :bow: looking forward to see more swirl action from you man


 
There you go. The swirl goes on...  Comments are welcome.


----------



## Seebu (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah, that looks absolutely fantastic! Like magma from an erupting volcano. Beautiful.


----------



## budda (Sep 22, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck me running those are HOT!

I love the diablo swirl.

that makes me want to do bad things to my squier strat body


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 23, 2009)

pure win!!!! congratulations!!! +1


----------



## blackgecko (Sep 23, 2009)

any chance you can share some info in how did you achieve those amazing results?


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 24, 2009)

blackgecko said:


> any chance you can share some info in how did you achieve those amazing results?


 
First of all thanks to all for the nice comments. 

Sorry, but I will not tell any information or details about the colors because I will offer a busines for custom paint jobs from November 2009. If anyone is interessted in Swirl, Paisley or whatever paint jobs, let me know. 

Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 24, 2009)

"Copyright by VVolverine" - How do you copyright a jem?

Looks kickass though.


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. ANyway, the copyrights are on the pictures and not on the guitar... Of course...

Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow dude that swirl looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## VVolverine (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks again for the nice comments to my work. I finished the Diabolo JEM Body shown earlier in this thread. It is for sale now. If any one is interessted, please let me know.

Regards,
VVolverine


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful work man. I hope to see you try some new/different color combinations in your swirling efforts.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 1, 2009)

Epic swirl is...

 *  EPIC!!!!*


----------



## lava (Oct 1, 2009)

How about pics of the Les Paul when it's put back together please!


----------



## disk2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, those are nice. I really like that there are no huge spots of one solid color on them.
I HATE that in a swirl.


----------



## VVolverine (Oct 13, 2009)

lava said:


> How about pics of the Les Paul when it's put back together please!


 
Thanks for the nice comments again. I did the Les Paul for a customer of mine. But I'm interessted in this guitar too when it's finished. Maybe I'll get some pictures of it. I will post them here...

Regrads,
VVolverine


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

Top work Mirko!


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 13, 2009)

VVolverine said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> ....I got home, took my old classic guitar and went to the garage of my parents and tried to get this guitar look like the swirled one from the cover. As you can imagine, this classic guitar found it's way to the bulk garbage I didn't forget this, after all these years.


 
That's hilarious!

I did the *exact same thing* with my Series 10 plywood Strat! I had this poster of Vai with that guitar, and had to duplicate the finish. I used model paint and a paint brush and couldn't figure out how come it didn't look right....

Your work looks excellent! Top knotch and the jem neck inlays work really well with your swirl colors. +1


----------



## VVolverine (Oct 14, 2009)

norrin radcliff said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> I did the *exact same thing* with my Series 10 plywood Strat! I had this poster of Vai with that guitar, and had to duplicate the finish. I used model paint and a paint brush and couldn't figure out how come it didn't look right....


 
Haha... I hope your guitar didn't end up as trash like mine.

For all who are interessted in my work. I finally got my new website online. Some pages are still waiting for more information but I'm working on it 
This link is Swirled Some more pictures are about to be added soon.

Thanks for all the nice comments.

Regards,
Mirko


----------



## malyrzul (Nov 3, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------

